# More photos while on the clock



## merrybassmas (Jun 10, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL] 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. The snake is neat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2017)

Cool pics


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2017)

Great captures.  Lots of critters!  Never saw a snake do that.


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 16, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Great captures.  Lots of critters!  Never saw a snake do that.



Only time I've ever seen it as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, I thought the snake was a crack in the brick at first,,,,


----------

